# salt water tank cycle info



## cooldude2010 (May 24, 2010)

hi there first of all great forum i have currently set a 140 ltr marine tank up for FOWLR its now been in the cycle for 3 weeks i used nufen cycle from lfs i put 3 crommies in after the second week my question is so far ive had brown algae for the last week and the last few days have turned the water cloudy like milky is this normal on a cycle 


i have coral sand with ocean rock 
water is purified tap water and i am using red sea reef salt

filter eheim pro external + aquamedic mid floater skimmer + and internal filter witch i use to house my active carbom

and another power head for flo

lighting i have 2 t8 tubes marine white and marine blue with correct spectrums

temp 78
sal 23-24

any comments on the setup welcome am new to salt water cheers


----------



## cooldude2010 (May 24, 2010)

ok today it all cleared up is this still normal cheers


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

So you won't be doing any sort of clean up crew?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cooldude2010 (May 24, 2010)

yes i went out yesterday and got 2 halloween hermits and 4 turbo snail cleared up nice now most brown going and got green dots in places done a test today temp 78 salt .24 aronia 0 ph 8.3 nitrite 0.25 nitrate 0 so all looking good is my setup sufficient enoth tho ?? cheers


----------



## cooldude2010 (May 24, 2010)

ok cloudy water back today any help be usefull lol


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok can you get a pic of every thing and can you test your water and post those results.. run every test.. i am kindaa new myself but i know those with way more experiance than me will need that info.. .. i wonder is your internal filter or your powerhead pointed at the sand perhaps? another issue i thought of is have you tested your water supply... i use treated municipal water also and i tested mine first to be sure it could get treated with the products i have available.. start there and after you post lets see what we can do


----------



## cooldude2010 (May 24, 2010)

as far as water tests

temp 77
sal 24
ammonia 0
ph 8.2
nitrite 0.25
nitrate 0
sand is not getting blown fron internal filter all that houses is a bag of carbon 

ok week 1 and 2 clear water week 3 diatoms brown but water still clear now week 4 cloudy all day clears at night dosnt make any difrence with lights on or of its like white clouds checked ex filter all good tried protien skimmer of for a while no diff its 120 ltr have had 3 crommies after second week and this week have had the hermits and turbo snail to clean up thought may help all water test are good enoth but not sure the reason for cloudy ness for 5 days on and of cheers


----------

